# Wednesday night tournaments on Sinclair?



## Lip Ripper (May 22, 2017)

Does anybody know of any Wednesday night tournaments on Sinclair?  I'm aware of the Wednesday night tournament on Oconee out of Sugar Creek Marina.  I was just wandering if anybody's doing the same thing on Sinclair.  Thanks.


----------



## Led Zeppelin (May 25, 2017)

Baldwin Backlashers run Wednesday night on Sinclair 6pm-1am they have a FB page. once I get my boat back with my new motor I was thinking of entering one or two


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (May 28, 2017)

i think Baldwin Backlashers is only Saturday nights.


----------



## Led Zeppelin (May 29, 2017)

You are correct, I was getting my hammonds (lanier) and backlashers (Sinclair) mixed up.


----------

